# Mix ratio for rub?



## porkbutt (Nov 18, 2007)

I finally got the ingredients list for a rub I really like on ribs, but under the circumstances couldn't get the amounts of each ingredient. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Maybe a bit more sweet talkin' will net the mix ratio as well, but for now I am going to have to start with some rough guesses and go from there to try and duplicate their final product as closely as possible. 

Is there a universal mix ratio for rubs when it comes to the brown sugar, regular sugar, and the other spices? I figure equal parts of brown and white sugar would be ok to start, but have no idea where to start with the other ingredients.


----------



## richtee (Nov 18, 2007)

WHITE sugar?!? but then again, I'm an anti-sugarite. I might use a tablespoon in a batch for two racks. besides, you'll get the "burnies" if ya got too much sugar in the rub!


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 18, 2007)

I love sweet and spicy sweet rubs and sauces... Wish I could get their ratios. Their rub never burns but it really is a nice coating.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Try this out, I say try because it's all about how it taste ti you. You base will usually have salt, paprika, brown sugar, and they are usually twice as much as the other contents. The rest of the spices can be in equal amounts. Give it a try, small batches at a time.


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 18, 2007)

Will start small with the main ingredients in 1/2 cup = 1 part, then try the other stuff at 1/4 cup = 1/2 part and see how that tastes. Need to get my hands on some sweet smoked paprika. They didn't specify it but I think I'd like it better than regular paprika which is in the mix.

Oh, and sorry... I meant to say thanks for the starting point!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Sweet smoked paprika, wether Spanish or Hungarian, will really brighten up the smoky taste. Red jalapeno chipotle powder will add even more of the smoky taste along with the heat. I get my paprika varities from http://www.savoryspiceshop.com/spices/papsmspnsw.html
check out their offerings, They are one of my main suppliers. I usually make test batches by the TBS, so as not to waste too much. Your call.


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 18, 2007)

I think you were the one that put me onto that link last night or night before. Thanks again. Like the tbs test batch suggestion too. I'd give you rep (and would have for the last post as well) but it said I have to spread it around before giving to you again.


----------



## smokebuzz (Nov 19, 2007)

many good rubs consist of 8-3-1-1 or 8-3-2

8-parts suger
3-parts salt
1-part chili powder
1-part other seasoning

or you can just mix seasonings to get to the 2 parts


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks. Can try that too if the other doesn't work out.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 19, 2007)

Bam.............that's it exactly, always use that for a base on any new rub and adjust from there!!


----------



## down yonder bbq (Nov 19, 2007)

I can give you rub ratios if you can tell me how many ribs youre going to smoke at any given time...


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 19, 2007)

If I can nail down the rub I am trying to duplicate I will mix it in small bulk and keep it on hand to use on whatever amount I'm cooking. Just trying to get the taste I am looking for.


----------

